# Name help needed again! And not for the new rat!



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

My little brother likes all the names that are being suggested or my new rat, and was wondering if anyone would suggest some names for his new baby mouse, too. 





































I will get some more new pictures later  



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Male or female?

Aw, he/she looks like a baby, did you hand raise him/her? cause he/she looks really young, especially in the first two.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Male, sorry! No, my sister lives about an hour and a half away and her mouse had babies. I stayed with them for a couple weeks and got to handle/take pics of the babies. I kept one as well. They're too cute!! 
This one belongs to my siblings, though. I haven't gotten any pictures since I left though 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that post. I have a bad memory on stuff on who posts what.

I don't have a good one. I have Invader zim on my mind (Why must your mom hate that show) Cause if she wouldn't mind a related name I would say Waffles and Soap. or Soapy Waffles, or just Waffles, or Soap. Piggy, Cupcake, I think your getting the point.

Python? He's a Pied mouse (actually a tri-broken). and Pied - Pied ball - which is a Ball python Morph. Yeah I can't think of any names. You could also go with Calico. Cadillac could also work, since it's close to Calico (Ok, now this is just me rambling on, ignore it if you wish).

Maybe Pony boy or Dally. Thunder. Crash. are other ones you can use.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

The little brother of course loves Thunder and Crash 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Well LW, you'll be excited to hear that the little brother told my mom that we're ruled by a democracy and they took a vote and all want him to be named Gir. So, as it just has to be, I named my mouse (brother to theirs) Zim. Personally I think that they should be switched around since mine is more of... Well... Lol. More of a sweet tart. Theirs does his own thing really and is mostly black so I think Zim would fit that one better, but I'm not going to argue them.

My mom doesn't REALLY mind what our pets are named, because they are ours. We pay for the food, toys, and caging, so she (though she doesn't care for the names) is allowing it without much complaint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Apparently the chillens agreed about Zim and Gir being backwards, so now mine is Gir and theirs is Zim.
I'll attach a pic of Gir 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

haha! We were originally going to name Bentley and Liam Zim and Gir, but it didn't fit them.

Gir definally looks like a well, Gir. He just has those eyes. you should make him some Waffle and Piggy hammocks, and a Gir themed cage for him. (That would be awesome to see actually, I'm wanting to get some Fleece soon to do an Invader Zim and Teen Titans themed hammock set, maybe a mine craft one). And I guess some evil experiment what not for Zim, honestly I never payed much attention to Zim in the show, only Gir. Not sure if that's a bad thing or not.

Anyways, he is adorable. I can't tell, is he a standard or satin? cause he's really shiny.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll add a couple pictures later of them now. I've already started on some invader Zim themed cage stuff but that was just because I like the show-lol!
I have no clue what the dad is, but the mom is just a standard mouse. She's a solid champagne. Really pretty girl  
All of the babies were really shiny actually. I'll add a picture of them all. 









Zim and Gir are side by side in the middle of the pic. It isn't very focused but they were all at the hopper stage and.. Well.. That's not an easy stage to take pictures of!!! This is, of course, not their normal cage. We put them in this to check on them all and so my sis could clean their cage. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

wow i seriouslt love his colors/markings.


----------

